# Pegar / dar una paliza



## Gamen

Buenos días.

A) En Argentina, para referirnos al golpe con la mano abierta, usamos varios términos como, por ejemplo:
*dar un sopapo, dar un bife, dar un cachetazo, dar una cachetada.

*B) Entiendo que "cachetazo" y "cachetada" vienen de la palabra cachete (mejilla, pómulo), porque el golpe se propina sobre todo en el cachete.

C) No sé de dónde vendrá la palabra "sopapo" y "bife". Aqui "bife" es una porción de carne: "bife de chorizo". 
Desconozco la asociación de esta palabra (bife) con el significado "golpe propinado en la cara.

D) Si el golpe se propina en forma repetida y con más fuerza hablamos de "dar una golpiza", "dar una paliza". En general estos términos están relacionados con el "escarmiento" propinado a los chicos cuando se comportan incorrectamente o con el "castigo corporal" propinado por bandas organizadas que se dedican a extorsionar a magnates o millonarios, por ejemplo, para robarles dinero o pertenencias.


E) ¿Cómo dicen en vuestros países "pegar con la mano abierta" y "pegar repetidamente" como castigo?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Gamen:
'Sopapo' viene de _papo_, en el DRAE viene. (Disculpe que no ponga el enlace pero con este cacharro no puedo). Y en España hay multitud de cosas que pueden darse con la mano abierta, dependerá de la zona y si es para niños o adultos. 'Cachete' para los primeros y para los segundos 'hostias', 'leches', 'guantás', 'bofetones' y otros que dejaré al resto de compañeros.
La repetición de cualquiera de ellas a modo de escarmiento de llama 'somanta de'.
Un saludo.


----------



## Nipnip

Una zurra, una tunda, una chirla,  una tranquiza. Esta última quizá de pegar con trancas. Muy común en México "putiza", presiento que este hilo no procederá, estas discutiendo términos muy vagos y variados.


----------



## Idóneo

Una torta, un tortazo, un cate, un soplamocos, una mangurrina, dos medias mangurrinas, una galleta, un mantecado (mantecao).
Un abrazo.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Nipnip.
¿De qué país son tus expresiones? ¿México?

Por aquí no se escucha "zurra", aunque sé que es usado en otros países.

¿Los términos que propones se refieren a "golpizas", no?
¿Dicen así?
Mi hijo recibió una zurra/tunda/chirla/tranquiza/putiza por haber llegado tarde casa.
Le di/propiné una zurra/tunda/tranquiza/putiza por haber llegado tarde a casa.

¿Cómo dicen ahí al "sopapo"


----------



## Nipnip

Gamen said:


> Hola Nipnip.
> ¿De qué país son tus expresiones? ¿México?
> 
> ¿Cómo dicen ahí al "sopapo"


De México, sí.

No sé bien qué es un sopapo, aquí al golpe con la mano abierta en la cara se llama "chachetada", con la mano cerrada "trompada", si es con la mano abierta pero en la cabeza entonces es un _*sape*_.


----------



## Gamen

"Sopapo" es la "cachetada". Acá se usan las dos. También "cachetazo". Todas formas de pegar con mano abierta.

Además se escucha por aquí "trompada" y "piña", pero eso ya con la mano cerrada.

Desconocía "sape". Tal vez sea "coscorrón" aquí.

Me doy cuenta, ahora analizando este tema, que "torta", "tortazo" como sinónimos de "cachetada" hacen referencia a la acción de aplastar un pastel o torta de crema en la cara de alguien. Pareciera que ese término ("torta", "tortazo") usado en principio en forma literal, "le dio una torta o tortazo", se hizo más general en su significado y pasó a comprender "por asimilación de referentes similares" dentro de su semántica todo golpe realizado con la mano abierta y no sólo el propinado con un pastel de crema. Interesante.

También sé habrán dado golpes con "galletas" o con "manteca", y de ahí que por efecto metonímico (al enunciar una parte por el todo) se empleen "exclusivamente" esas palabras que se refieren a sustancias comestibles usadas para propinar golpes.

Nunca había escuchado dar "leches", "hostias, "guantas", "mangurrinas", "cate" o soplamocos". Este úlimo término me resulta desagradable y no sé que relación semática guarda con el lexema "golpe".

Tampoco nunca escuché "una somanta de leches, hostias, guantas o bofetones".


----------



## Jaime Bien

Supongo que "bife" debe ser el equivalente argentino a la "chuleta" de aquí. Me imagino que se corresponde con la imagen gráfica de dar un chuletazo (un golpe con una chuleta) a alguien, que puede asimilarse a dar una buena bofetada (un bofetón) con la mano abierta. Otros sinónimos serían guantazo o guantada (_guantá_ en andaluz, como dice _Lord_), bofetada, bofetón, sopapo, torta, tortazo, cate, hostia, leche, galleta, revés, manotazo, cachete, cachetada. Yo cachete lo tengo asimilado a una bofetada suave, o por lo menos no fuerte, aunque, claro, también se puede propinar un buen cachete, y diría que incluso se puede dar un cachete en el culo. Si ya no hablamos ni de mano abierta ni específicamente de la cara, caben otros términos como porrazo, trancazo, y también hostia y leche.

Para los golpes reiterados: paliza, tunda, zurra, quizás también zumba (de zumbar), dar (una somanta de) palos (aunque no se golpee con un palo), dar caña. Golpiza yo no lo he escuhado por aquí.


----------



## Ludaico

Contesto a la segunda parte del enunciado del título del hilo.
Conozco algunos de los términos que ya se han nombrado, pero también conozco otros que aún no se han dicho, como "_dar una tunda_", "_dar una zurra_", "_dar jarabe de palo_" (esta es la que más oí de niño, en la escuela, ya que don Pedro, mi maestro, tenía una palmeta de haya -_doña Genoveva_ la llamaba- con la que nos aplicaba este castigo) y "_dar somanta_".

Edito: veo ahora que los términos que he puesto, y que decía de ellos que no habían sido citados, están en un aporte anterior al mío. Estoy casi convencido de que cuando escribí mi aporte, el anterior no estaba o, al menos, no lo leí.


----------



## Maximino

En Chile, con la mano abierta es un ‘cachuchazo’. También se usa ‘cachetada’.

Golpiza es ‘sacar la cresta’ o ‘sacar la chucha’. Ambas son expresiones vulgares.
También se usa paliza, tunda y otras comunes en toda Hispanoamérica.

Edito

En Chile una 'chuleta' es un puntapié.


Saludos


----------



## Gamen

Gracias por tus comentarios Jaime.

Por aquí en vez "chuleta" se dice "costilla" (rib)
"Bife" o "churrasco" sería la porción de carne asada o a la placha. Creo que ambos términos no se usan en España.

Es totalmente cierto lo que dices. Los golpes propinados con "chuletas" y "bifes" dieron lugar a la formación de nuevos sustantivos por efectos metonímicos con el significado de "golpe".
Poe fecto metonímico también se dice "dar un palo o una caña" sin que se usen efectivamente esos instrumentos "reales" para pegar o dar golpes.

Un "cachetazo" por aquí también se asimila en general a una bofetada suave, pero puede ser una cachetada propinada con fuerza.

Un tranzazo", "una hostia" o "una leche", ¿en qué parte del cuerpo se dan? ¿se dan con mano cerrada?

En cuanto a las golpizas, son golpes en gran cantidad, fuertes y repetidos como los que se dan varias personas a una persona que la quieren "linchar", de la cual se quieren vengar por un delito o hecho indignnate. Por ejemplo: "Le dieron una golpiza por haber abusado de una menor. En la carcel, los guardacárceles le dieron una golpiza a un recluso como represalia por haberse escapado" 

"Una paliza" supone efectos menos graves que una "golpiza" y se propina a los niños o adolescentes por haber realizado una acción prohibida o no autorizada.
También se usa en sentido figurado. "El equipo de fútbol X le dio una paliza al equipo de futbol Y". El significado es: El equipo X le ganó ampliamente o por un gran marcador al equipo Y".


----------



## Nipnip

Gamen said:


> Nunca había escuchado dar "leches", "hostias, "guantas", "mangurrinas", "cate" o soplamocos". Este úlimo término me resulta desagradable y no sé que relación semática guarda con el término "golpe".



Lo más común en México para golpes en la cara o cuerpo con el puño cerrado es "guantadas", en sentido estricto deberían ser con la mano abierta pero imagino que aquí lo asociamos con guantes de box.

Un coscorrón se da con los nudillos, el sape, con la mano abierta.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se usan una "nalgada", una "puñera", una "tunda", una "solfa" y muchos más.
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Me acordé que también se dice aquí "bofetada" como sinónimo de cachetada.

Nunca escuché *"dar un cachuchazo"* como sinónimo de "dar una golpe en la cara".
Tampoco *"sacar la cresta" *o *"sacar la chucha" *como equivalentes a "dar una paliza o zurra". Yo los interpretaría (los tres últimos) como términos con una connotación sexual, pero supongo que en Chile no tienen esa connotación, ¿es así?

Cal:
¿"Nalgada", "puñera" y "solfa" equivalen a zurra/paliza?


----------



## Maximino

Gamen said:


> Nunca escuché *"dar un cachuchazo"* como sinónimo de "dar una golpe en la cara".
> Tampoco *"sacar la cresta" *o *"sacar la chucha" *como equivalentes a "dar una paliza o zurra". Yo los interpretaría (los tres últimos) como términos con una connotación sexual, pero supongo que en Chile no tienen esa connotación, ¿es así?




Es así, tal cual. Como suponía que te iban a sonar expresiones ajenas y extrañas es que te puse enlaces al Diccionario de Americanismos de la ASALE. En Chile esos términos son muy comunes y no revisten connotación sexual, aunque sí vulgaridad los dos últimos (más 'sacar la chucha' que 'sacar la cresta').


Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Uy, una lista... Cuánto nos gustan y qué poco duran abiertas. A pesar de arriesgarme a recibir un capón (golpe dado en la cabeza con el nudillo del dedo corazón) de los moderadores, no me puedo resistir a aclarar esta duda:



> "una hostia" o "una leche", ¿en qué parte del cuerpo se dan? ¿se dan con mano cerrada?


Son muy genéricas, son un sinónimo de golpe. Una hostia o una leche pueden ser desde un accidente de coche hasta un puñetazo en la cara pasando por un golpe que se da uno mismo en la rodilla con la pata de la mesa. Dependen del contexto. Y en principio hostia suena más grave que leche, pero se pueden usar indistintamente.


----------



## Agró

*Chapada*. Bofetada, golpe dado con la mano abierta en la cara de otro. Cachete. (De uso general.)

J. M. Iribarren, _Vocabulario navarro_, Pamplona, 1997.


----------



## jrudasl

Gamen said:


> E) ¿Cómo dicen en vuestros países "pegar con la mano abierta" (...)


En Colombia, si es en la cara, _cachetada_ o (menos frecuente) _bofetada; _si es en otras partes del cuerpo, _palmada.
_
Saludos,
Jaime Rudas
Bogotá


----------



## Nipnip

jrudasl said:


> En Colombia, si es en la cara, _cachetada_ o (menos frecuente) _bofetada; _si es en otras partes del cuerpo, _palmada.
> _
> Saludos,
> Jaime Rudas
> Bogotá


En México una palmada es un golpe suave, dado con afecto para solidarizarse con el interlocutor.


----------



## Gamen

Nipnip said:


> En México una palmada es un golpe suave, dado con afecto para solidarizarse con el interlocutor.



En Argentina es igual. Es algo suave y en señal de afecto.


----------



## Gamen

Ha sido muy útil este hilo. He aprendido muchos términos equivalentes a "sopapo", "cachetada", "cachetazo" "bife", "bofetada" y "manotazo", todos estos usados particularmente en Argentina.

Repasando: 
1) cachete, bofetón, torta, tortazo, mantecado, cate, soplamocos, mangurrina, dos medias mangurrinas, cachuchazo (Ch), chapada, guantazo, guantada, revés, bofetón. Y en términos generales: hostia y leche.

2) Como equivalentes de (*dar una*) paliza:
zurra, tunda, chirla, caña, tranquiza (Mx), putiza (Mx), somanta de palos, leches, hostias, bofetones, etc, nalgada, puñera, solfa, jarabe de palo, sacar la cresta (Ch), sacar la chucha (Ch).

Muchas gracias a todos por su aporte.
Jamás había escuchado esas palabras en mi país.


----------



## cbrena

Y como verbo:* fostiar*. No está en los diccionarios, pero sí en la calle.

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

Idóneo said:


> Una torta, un tortazo, un cate, un soplamocos, una mangurrina, dos medias mangurrinas, una galleta, un mantecado (mantecao).
> Un abrazo.


¿Dicen "un abrazo"? ¿En serio?


----------



## cacarulo

El amigo Gamen ha sido bastante correcto y ha omitido la forma que reconozco como más habitual para el segundo de los casos que plantea: cagar a palos.


----------



## ACQM

En general, el golpe fuerte en la cara con la mano abierta es específicamente una bofetada (o bofetón). Torta, tortazo, hostia, leche,... para mí son más genéricas.

Un cachete (nunca se dice "cachetada" por estos lares) es un golpecito más o menos suave como los que se dan en la cara repetidamente ciertos hombres como una forma de saludo (o también es un saludo muy de tía abuela). O, sobretodo, para mí, un cachete es un golpe con la mano abierta en el culo que no es muy fuerte y que es la típica reprimenda a un niño que está teniendo una rabieta o que se ha escapado de la mano de su madre. En España se suele usar la expresión "un cachete en el culo" para referirse a pequeños castigos físicos que cierta parte de la sociedad considera aceptables y aconsejables: "Más vale un cachete a tiempo a que el niño se te suba a la chepa" o "Un para de cachetes es lo que necesita ese niño", yo entiendo que se refieren a cachetes en el culo, no en la cara, pues a las nalgas también las llamamos cachetes, en la cara solemos decir que tenemos mejillas.

Sobre el "apalizar" se suele usar "dar de +" aunque no sé si es muy correcto: "Dar de leches", "dar de hostias"... y se usa en reflexivo para las peleas "darse de tortas". También se usa sólo "dar" omitiendo la palabra para golpes: "le dieron una buena", "le dieron pal pelo" o "le dieron hasta en el carné de identidad" (esta quiere decir que le pegaron por todo el cuerpo, con la exageración de que le pegaran también en la cara de la foto del DNI). Y las palizas también se "meten": "Le metieron una paliza de aupa", "le metieron por todos lados",...

Desde aquí reivindicar el "soplamocos" que como su nombre indica es una bofetada tan fuerte y con la mano tan abierta que te suena la nariz y te la descongestiona.


----------



## jrudasl

ACQM said:


> (...) "Un para de cachetes es lo que necesita ese niño", (...)


En Colombia (o, por lo menos, en Bogotá) eso mismo se dice: _un par de palmadas es lo que necesita ese niño_.

Saludos,
Jaime Rudas
Bogotá


----------



## Idóneo

Gabriel said:


> ¿Dicen "un abrazo"? ¿En serio?



En un asunto tan serio como un impago, los observadores avisados a veces comentan: "Éste va a cobrar en abrazos."
También cuando amenazas a alguien con un tortazo, puedes comenzar  intimidando con un: "¿Quieres cobrar?"

Queda usted despedido con un abrazo. (Va a cobrar en chapas de chorizo).


----------



## Idóneo

> Nunca había escuchado dar "leches", "hostias, "guantas", "mangurrinas", "cate" o *soplamocos*". Este úlimo término me resulta desagradable y no sé que relación semática guarda con el lexema "golpe".



Relación semántica, ninguna. El fenómeno es puramente físico; es esa mano abierta que no quiere aposentarse en la mejilla y la cruza con una cierta presión, deslizándose horizontalmente pasando por la nariz a la vez que se arrastra el aire a su estela, de manera de que de haber mocos fluidos, éstos se agregan a la mano y la persiguen, o se desparraman por la pechera, el hombro, o acaso una porción de a parar en el suelo.
Lo que es un soplamocos cuando la mano es un explosivo abanico.
Lo digo en serio. Un abrazo.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias por los nuevos aportes.
Entonces las más usadas son "bofetada", "bofetón", "bife (Arg)", "sopapo" (Arg), "cachetada" (Arg) "cachetazo" (Arg), cachuchazo (Ch), "soplamocos", "guantada", "guantazo".

Ahora entendí el significado de "soplamocos".
También comprendí que "hostia" y "leche" significan "golpe" en general y no un golpe específico en la mejilla.

En Argentina también "cachete" hace referencia a la nalga o cola. "Culo" usamos pero suena mucho más fuerte que "cola", aunque en teoría no son exactamente lo mismo.

Pero "cachete" en España ¿también puede referirse a un golpe en la mejilla?


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> Pero "cachete" en España ¿también puede referirse a un golpe en la mejilla?



Sí, ya hemos dicho que sí. Lo que pasa o lo que intentaba decir es que "nos cachetes en la mejilla" suelen ser unos golpecitos amistosos o casi amistosos más que unos golpes fuertes como son los bofetones.


----------



## Lord Darktower

'Cachete' es la forma de llamar al ligero castigo físico con que se amenaza a un niño. Por definición, si se aplica, no debe darse en la cara. Eso ya queda para los mayores y se llama 'torta'. (¿Se ha dicho ya?).

(Ajá, veo que soy más blandorro que ACQM)


----------



## ACQM

Lord Darktower said:


> 'Cachete' es la forma de llamar al ligero castigo físico con que se amenaza a un niño. Por definición, si se aplica, *no debe darse en la cara*. Eso ya queda para los mayores y se llama 'torta'. (¿Se ha dicho ya?).
> 
> (Ajá, veo que soy más blandorro que ACQM)



Sí, la gente que está a favor del "cachete a tiempo" suelen tener madres que decían aquello de "En la cabeza no que el niño está estudiando" ante un padre amenazando con dar tortas o collejas a uno de sus hijos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

jrudasl said:


> En Colombia (o, por lo menos, en Bogotá) eso mismo se dice: _un par de palmadas es lo que necesita ese niño_.
> 
> Saludos,
> Jaime Rudas
> Bogotá


Je, je, eso de palmadas en el culo lo merecen por aquí muchas niñas... de más de dieciocho.


----------



## Gamen

Aquí no veo esa distinción léxica entre "golpe para niños" y "golpe para adultos". Ambos pueden recibir bifes, cachetazos, cachetadas, sopapos o bofetadas. Si bien diría, lo más común es que estos golpes, a veces más suaves, a veces más fuertes, sean dados entre los mismos chicos cuando juegan o propinados por un adulto sobre un chico para reprenderlo.


----------



## ACQM

Gamen, si lo niños se pegan entre ellos, no diríamos que se dan cachetes, diríamos que se dan golpes, que se dan tortas, bofetadas, se pegan de leches,... El cachete se usa casi exclusivamente para las dos cosas que ya te he dicho.


----------



## Lord Darktower

> Aquí no veo esa distinción léxica entre "golpe para niños" y "golpe para adultos"



Pues la verdad, si se ve seriamente amenazado en su integridad física por un bestiajo de dos metros de alto por dos de ancho, no le recomiendo para nada que procurando su defensa le de un 'cachete'. Para eso no hay nada mejor que un buena 'mascá', pero ya es con el puño.


----------



## Gamen

Claro, entiendo Lord que hay diferentes tipos de golpe según la fuerza empleada o intensidad. En referencia a tu comentario (post 31) acerca de que "dar un cachete" es una forma de llamar al castigo que se da a los niños y "torta" es un golpe que le da un adulto a otro, entendí que hay términos que son empleados exclusivamente para hablar de los golpes físicos dados entre mayores y términos empleados para referirse a los golpes o golpecitos que un adulto propina en un niño. 
Ahora recuerdo que nosotros decimos, por ejemplo,"dar un chas chas en la colita" (es algo más bien suave, una palmadita que se le da a un niño) y estimo que debe ser similar a lo que ustedes llaman "cachete en el culo".


----------

